# Automounter for FreeBSD



## balanga (Sep 3, 2014)

Is there an automounter available for FreeBSD?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 3, 2014)

amd(8).


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 3, 2014)

The new autofs(5) was just added to 10-STABLE, it will be in 10.1.


----------



## ColdfireMC (Sep 4, 2014)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> The new autofs(5) was just added to 10-STABLE, it will be in 10.1.



*W*hat snapshot? have made a snapshot a couple of weeks ago, is autofs(5) there?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 4, 2014)

This looks like the revision on HEAD, which was added about 2-3 weeks ago.

http://svnweb.freebsd.org/base?view=rev ... ion=270096

It was MFC'ed just 3 days ago:
http://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/stable/1 ... in/autofs/


----------



## pkubaj (Sep 5, 2014)

I've read about it before but still haven't found what's its purpose. Does it mount only network shares or will it be also useful on desktops for mounting removable devices? For now it seems it's only the former.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 5, 2014)

If it's anything like its name-sake on Solaris it could be used to mount pretty much anything dynamically.


----------



## uzsolt (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm using sysutils/automounter for automounting. It's `amd`-based script and simple to configure.


----------

